

Alternatives to Lavabit, with no physical ties to the United States? - caberus

Lavabit shuts its secure email service, is there any alternative secure email service with no physical ties to the United States?
======
tujv
Runbox is based in Norway and are very privacy oriented.

[https://runbox.com/why-runbox/](https://runbox.com/why-runbox/)

------
caberus
it looks countermail.com is a good alternative, has an interesting feature:
Diskless web server and some other "unique features".

~~~
at-fates-hands
The USB Key feature got my attention:

"USB Key option If you purchase this option, your email account will become
even more secure, because it will be impossible to login without your USB key
inserted into the USB-port."

------
replax
hosted in Germany, you might want to look at

www.posteo.de

~~~
Semaphor
Just remember that you'll have to use the .de ending, otherwise the BND will
do what the NSA does in the US. At least they claim they only read non-.de
mails, just like the NSA did…

